# Nobody warned me it was this addictive....



## ANP Lincs (11 November 2013)

Just a quick hello from a new rider in Lincolnshire...

Probably in the minority as male and just started riding at 25, encouraged to start by my riding since forever and therefore rather competent girlfriend...

Thoroughly enjoying it thus far, thought I was reasonably fit through my jobs in grounds maintenance till I started - indeed as prewarned by my instructor in my first trotting lessons 'tomorrow you will ache in muscles you never knew you had!' - she was right! 

Thus far getting on reasonably well (so I have been told anyway)... I just see future house plans now having to involves a few acres and stables too..

Nobody warned me starting riding was addictive, detrimental to your pocket and yet so highly enjoyable at the same time...


----------



## DragonSlayer (11 November 2013)

Haha!

Welcome to the horsey world!

My husband was always horsey in that he provided endless mounts, support and groom services to his daughter until I came along and actually got him in the saddle...

He loves it, and at 62, his dream is to hunt in the next year or so! 

Addictive? We have 6 horses now, seem to collect them, it's a tad worrying!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (11 November 2013)

Run while you can ! You're doomed to a life of poverty and a car that is buried under a sea of mud.


----------



## hnmisty (11 November 2013)

horserider said:



			Run while you can ! You're doomed to a life of poverty and a car that is buried under a sea of mud.
		
Click to expand...

Lol every time I go home my dad attacks my car with his woodwork hoover. Not that he can talk, he's a vet and his car often smells like there's a dead animal in it!

Glad you're enjoying it so much! wait til you do trotting without stirrups. You'll be cussing your instructor for being a sadist the day after


----------



## TrasaM (12 November 2013)

Welcome .. Addictive definitely . I started two years ago as it had been a long delayed lifetime ambition / desire. 
Enjoy the journey


----------



## kat2290 (12 November 2013)

Welcome to the club! It really is like an addiction, I started riding in January and can't get enough of it  good luck, keep at it and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Archangel (12 November 2013)

ANP Lincs said:



			I just see future house plans now having to involves a few acres and stables too..
		
Click to expand...

Plus arena (floodlit) and parking for the lorry.


----------



## ANP Lincs (12 November 2013)

Firstly many thanks to you all for your kind words of welcome! 

I fear I have already fallen into some of the things others describe 




horserider said:



			Run while you can ! You're doomed to a life of poverty and a car that is buried under a sea of mud.
		
Click to expand...

Just checked the V5, apparently my Subaru Forester 4wd is actually 'Maroon', its pretty clean round the lights, number plates and towbar, thats about it - I do remember it looking clean outside AND in when I bought it!

The joys of living down a country lane, where the farmers always seem to be out working, be it harvesting the potatoes, lifting the sugar beet, or doing the ploughing.....out here, also there are no kerbs at the road edges, just a very rapidly eroding patch of muddy grass!

Oh yes RebelRebel - forgot the floodlit school and arena, although its more likely to be a trailer than a lorry, us young un's don't get the automatic 7.5 ton entitlement  although I do possess my B+E trailer licence for work related towing 

HnMisty - yes I do remember the feeling following some no stirrup work in a lesson a bit back - OUCH is all I will say, especially when followed on the Monday by 8 hours of walking behind a lawnmower!


----------



## Gazen (13 November 2013)

What is a clean car?  I don't think I have had one of those in years 
Welcome ANP Lincs.  I am glad you are enjoying your new hobby.


----------



## ANP Lincs (13 November 2013)

Gazen said:



			What is a clean car?  I don't think I have had one of those in years 
Welcome ANP Lincs.  I am glad you are enjoying your new hobby.
		
Click to expand...

A hobby that eventually turns into a way of life???


----------



## Kaida (14 November 2013)

Glad you're enjoying it!  My partner is in the same situation as you; he's been helping to muck out, groom, clean tack etc etc for my 6 horses for last last couple of years and has finally bitten the bullet and started riding lessons. Now he's asking if he might be able to come out hacking with me, and when I settle down to Horse and Country TV to watch the dressage and show jumping he actually watches instead of sitting on the laptop! 

Enjoy the riding, mess, horse hair and general horsiness, and have fun!


----------



## PolarSkye (14 November 2013)

ANP Lincs said:



			A hobby that eventually turns into a way of life??? 

Click to expand...

This precisely - welcome to the club .  

Although I had ridden as a child, I took it up properly at the age of 37 - following a gift of 10 lessons at a local RS from my husband - little did he know that that would culminate in 11 years of obsession, a car that resembles a stable/tack room, a house festooned with bridles/saddles/rugs/bandages at certain times of the year/month and a wife with a particular personal aroma and straw in her bra .

P


----------



## ANP Lincs (16 October 2014)

Not quite sure how long I can 'lurk' here as a new rider but its been just over a year now - when does one have to move on from being 'New'??

I suppose this post is little more than a reflection on what I have achieved in the last year from being an absolute, lead rein in walk, total novice - everyone has to start somewhere especially when you come from a totally 'non equestrian' background.

I know now that riding is a whole lot harder than it looked and perhaps I thought it would be, as well as the fact that the floor - and the fence of the school - hurt when you fall into them!

However each incident is part of the learning curve - the fence incident was a novices failure to correct a horse that wanted to 'go the other way' - cue swift exit off the side, the falling down the neck on a hack means I am ever more careful now to make sure a certain cob picks his feet up and walks with purpose instead of 'scuffing along'.

I have done a few dressage tests at local shows on a borrowed horse and am scoring into the 60%'s on intro A AND B which means room for improvement both for me and the horse .

My trot is good, canter can be 'good' to 'over enthusiastic' partly as I still tend to grip up with my lower leg - but this is being worked on in lessons with 'counted' canter strides to trot transitions...

I still 'collapse' through my right shoulder - again needs work....

Always plenty to work on - and I know it'll never end!

I know I will never be a 'top' rider but I can go to the Land Rover horse trials and dream!

So, after a year I have been away riding in the Welsh mountains twice at Caeiago Riding Centre and can confirm that the horse bug has well and truly bitten - indeed this early post was entitled ' no one warned me it was this addictive' - oh dear it certainly is - one day, one day I will have my own horse then there really will be no SPARE time.......

But where does one start with choosing a horse - that's something for a few years time I think!


----------



## TrasaM (16 October 2014)

Masochists the lot of us 
There is just so much to take in in the initial phase of learning. It sounds like you are doing really well and still well and truly hooked.


----------



## Kaida (16 October 2014)

I think the terminology alone in your update shows how much the horse bug has bitten! Glad it's all going well and congratulations on getting out and about to a couple of dressage tests...

Buying your own horse - best start planning early!! I find buying horses far too easy! And of course then they need tack...and rugs...and boots and bandages...and travel boots and rug...


----------



## oldie48 (17 October 2014)

But don't worry, you won't need money for holidays and nights out etc, because you will need to stay home to look after the GGs and you'll be too tired from mucking out etc



RebelRebel said:



			Plus arena (floodlit) and parking for the lorry. 

Click to expand...


----------

